# Wägesteuerung



## Chris_B35 (20 August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Abfüllanlage für Getreide benötige ich eine Steuerung.
Folgender Ablauf des Prozesses.

Eine leere Verpackung soll mit einem Sollwert z.B. 25kg Getreide aufgefüllt werden. Diese Verpackung steht auf einer Waage. Der Ist-Wert wird von einer Wägezelle mit anschließendem Wandler als Analogsignal bereitgestellt.
Ein motorisch angetriebener Absperrschieber soll das Getreide in die Verpackung dosieren. Grobstrom (volle Schieberöffnung bis 24,5kg) und Feinstrom (halbe Schieberöffnung) bis 25kg) >Schieber geschlossen. Dach soll ein neuer Dosiervorgang gestartet werden können.

Da ich nicht super tief in der Programmierung mich auskenne, ist meine Frage mit welchen Funktionsbausteinen ich im Funktionsplan diese Steuerung (Regelung eigentlich) realisieren kann.

Viele Dank für eure Hilfe
Christian


----------



## weißnix_ (21 August 2018)

Mit Und; Oder und RS machst Du einen guten Anfang. Auf jeden Fall wirst Du die Zuweisung (=) benötigen. Vergleichsfunktionen sind unumgänglich. Beim motorischen Schieber macht sich eine umgekehrt proportionale Steuerung des Motorschiebers gut, bei dem die Waage den Startpunkt des Schließens optimiert, damit das komplett geschlossene Ventil bei nahe 100% (idealerweise!) Gewicht erreicht wird. Nachdosierung nicht vergessen um auf Flussstockungen zu reagieren.
Darüber hinaus schlage ich vor spezifischer zu fragen und dabei den Typ der Steuerung und die Version der Programmierumgebung mit zu erwähnen.


----------



## Rudi (21 August 2018)

Eine kleine Schrittkette geht sicher auch.


----------



## JesperMP (21 August 2018)

Hmmm. Dosierung über ein Schieber ist schwierig. Wenn das Getreide fliesst wie Wasser, dann geht das vielleicht. 
Sonnst wurde ich eine Schnecke empfehlen. Dann hast du ein fast konstanten Materialfluss. Mit ein Schnecke kannst du auch den Geschwindigkeit mittels FU in feinere Stufen justieren. z.B Grob - Fein - sehr Fein.


----------



## Chris_B35 (21 August 2018)

Bezüglich dem Getreidefluss aus dem Schieber gibt es keine Probleme.
Ich hätte dies gerne mit Codesys realisiert. Typ Steuerung ist noch offen.
Aber ich denke als Anfänger ist das wohl nicht zu machen.


----------



## weißnix_ (21 August 2018)

Hängt stark vom Kenntnisstand ab.
- Steuerungstechnik
-SPS / Programmierung
-Prozess im ganzen

Ich halte das durchaus für ein anfängergeignetes Projekt. Vor allem, wenn es nicht um Präzisionsverwiegung geht.


----------



## Chris_B35 (21 August 2018)

Der Prozess ist soweit klar.
Mir geht es nur um die Programmierung, am Besten mit FUP. Wie ich den Soll-Ist Vergleich, die Sollwertvorgabe und die Grob-Feinstromumschaltung mache.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 August 2018)

Für die Sollwerteingabe und die Istwertanzeige empfehle ich ein kleines HMI. Das kann u.U. den Anforderungslevel erhöhen.
Für die Programmierung würde ich aufgrund der Berechnungen ST wählen. In einer SPS hat man hohe Freiheitsgrade bzgl. der Programmiersprachenauswahl.
Das drumherum kann Problemlos in FUP gemacht werden. Die Abläufe könnten schön in AS als Schrittkette gegliedert werden. In AS können dann die einzelnen Schrittte wieder in der Programmiersprache der Wahl ausgeführt werden.

Eine Herausforderung sehe ich bei hohen Füllgeschwindigkeiten in der Auswertung des Istsignals: Waagen mit externer Schnittstelle haben meist ein stark bedämpftes Signal an derselben. Hier ist etwas Fingerspitzengefühl für den Umschaltpunkt bzw. den Beginn des Schieberschließens erforderlich.
So ganz einfach mit ein paar FUP-Bausteinen zusammenklicken ist es nicht.

Noch ein Wort zu Anfängergeeignet: Als Erstprojekt wäre es recht anspruchsvoll - nicht umsonst gehört eine "Ampelsteuerung" üblicherweise ganz an den Anfang einer entsprechenden Ausbildung.
Hat man die Ampelsteuerung gemeistert ist alles weitere eigentlich Fleißarbeit im Bezug auf die Lernkurve.

Ich propagiere hier gerne 80/20. 20% des Gehirnschmalzes braucht man für den eigentlichen störungsfreien Prozess. 80% Arbeit liegen im Drumherum: Fehler- und Störreaktionen, Bedienbarkeit und *personelle Sicherheit.*


----------



## peter(R) (23 August 2018)

Ich mache das mit einer Schrittkette mit den Schritten:
Start
Tarawert ermitteln 
Tarierten sollwert berechnen ( Zielwert der Waage - berücksichtigung Vorabschaltung)
Grobdosierung
Feindosierung
Waagenberuhigungszeit
Istwert berechnen  ( Istwert - Tarawert )
Toleranzüberwachung
Berechneung des neuen Nachlaufs  (Vorabschaltung der Feindosierung )
Sollwert und Istwert archivieren
Ende

funktioniert prima in Betonwerken aber grundsätzlich ist ja egal ob man Tonnen oder kg verwiegt.

peter(R)

P.S. Motorischer Schieber könnte ein Problem werden, da evtl. zu langsam ( zu großer Nachlauf )


----------



## weißnix_ (23 August 2018)

peter(R) schrieb:


> P.S. Motorischer Schieber könnte ein Problem werden, da evtl. zu langsam ( zu großer Nachlauf )



Sehe ich genauso - kann aber über einen gewissen Grad über die Vorabschaltung ausgeglichen werden. Ideal wäre ein Feedback der aktuellen Schieberstellung. Die Schieberstellung kann dann an die Differenz Sollwert/Istwert angepasst werden. Wenn die Waage den Vorabschaltwert anzeigt wird der Schiebersollwert kontinuierlich auf Null reduziert. Das reduziert in Richtung des Endwerts kontinuierlich den Förderstrom und bei intelligenter Berechnung erreicht der Schieber die geschlossene Stellung kurz vor (Nachdosieren!) oder ungefähr genau beim Sollwert.

Das entspricht IMHO etwa dem Verfahren welches vom Werker bei vollmanueller Ansteuerung quasi intuitiv angewendet werden würde. Hier bestimmt der Werker ja nach Gefühl den Wert der maximalen Schieberöffnung und den Zeitpunkt ab wann er den Schieber beginnt zu schließen.


----------



## peter(R) (23 August 2018)

@ weißnix
der Schieber muss selbstverständlich einen Positionsendschalter für die Position Feindosierung haben.
Sonst wird das nichts mit der automatischen Nachlaufkorrektur. Die tanzt dann nur in der Gegend herum weil der Materialfluss beim Feindosieren nicht immer derselbe ist.
Das Schliessen des Schiebers bei Feindosierung muss nicht kontinuierlich erfolgen. Ab dem errechneten Vorabschaltpunkt wird sofort komplett geschlossen.

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (23 August 2018)

Soll das Ganze dann verkauft werden muss ja die Wiegerei sogar eichfähig sein !
peter(R)


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2018)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Ich mache das mit einer Schrittkette mit den Schritten:
> Start
> Tarawert ermitteln
> Tarierten sollwert berechnen ( Zielwert der Waage - berücksichtigung Vorabschaltung)
> ...


Genau so mache ich es auch.
Dazu überwache ich den Grösse von der Nachlauf.
Wenn mehr als ein erste Grenzwert, dann Warnung "Dosierung checken/überwachen".
Wenn mehr als ein zweite Grenzwert, dann Alarm "Nachlauf zu gross. Dosierung ausserhalb von Toleranzen", und Stop von den nächste Wiegevorgang.


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2018)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Soll das Ganze dann verkauft werden muss ja die Wiegerei sogar eichfähig sein !


Du meinst wenn den gewiegten Material verkauft wird, und den berechnete Nutzwert von Material in den Faktura verwendet wird.
In den Fall muss man den ganze Wiegeautomatik eichen können, und danach plombieren.
Das bedeutet, kein selbsterstellte Wiegeprogramm. Die fix-und-fertige Waagen die man für Abrechnungen verwendet kann/darf man nicht manipulieren. Selbst Siemens Siwarex Module kann man plombieren, und man muss die Biblioteksbausteine von Siemens verwenden.


----------



## peter(R) (23 August 2018)

@ JesperMP
Nachlauf wird bei mir in 2 Stufen überwacht.
1. Nach der Waagenberuhigung wird der aktuelle Nachlauf erfasst und ein neuer Nachlauf für die nächste Mischung errechnet
2. Bei Toleranzüberwachung wird der aktuelle Wert in einem vorgegebenen Fenster ( + - Toleranz ) in % des Sollwertes geprüft. Liegt der Istwert ausserhalb des Fensters 
muss diese Dosierung erst quittiert ( weitermachen) oder abgebrochen (Sprung zu ENDE) werden.

Das ist richtig. Eichfähig bedeutet nichts selber machen. Es gibt aber eichfähige Waagen die mit einer SPS kommunizieren können ( sollwert vorgeben, starten - istwert usw. ausgeben).

peter(R)


----------



## weißnix_ (23 August 2018)

Muss die Prozesswaage eichfähig sein, wenn es ein teilmanueller Ablauf bleibt (Werker stellt Sack auf und nimmt ihn weg) und organisatorisch die FPVO durch manuelle Kontrollwäägung auf einer geeichten Kontrollwaage erfolgt (Stichprobenprüfung)?
Eichpflicht einer Prozesswaage lässt den Aufwand exponentiell steigen.


----------



## peter(R) (23 August 2018)

@ weißnix
soo im Detail ist mir das auch nicht bekannt. Bei mir musste es immer so sein, da die Werte auf einen Lieferschein gedruckt werden.
In diesen "vollautomatischen Handbedienungen" bin ich nicht soo fit. 

peter(R)


----------



## kpeter (23 August 2018)

Hallöchen

und nur 2 mal am Tag die Palette kontrolliert mit geeichter Waage ob die 1,2 T stimmen.
haben wir so durchbekommen 
Bei denn LKW sind es natürlich geeichte Waagen wo auch das Gewicht am Lieferschein steht.


Übrigens dein Problem mit denn Schieber wird sein ob du denn auch immer zubekommst würde auch fu geregelte schnecke nehmen.

Bei uns ist es ein Schieber mit vorgelagerter Turbine wobei die Turbine geregelt wird.
und wir machen es wirklich vollautomatisch 

und als Neuling .... Finger weg .... das ganze hört sich einfacher an als es ist


----------



## weißnix_ (23 August 2018)

kpeter schrieb:


> und als Neuling .... Finger weg .... das ganze hört sich einfacher an als es ist



Also ich hab eine Abfüllanlage für Säcke am laufen. Das war eins meiner ersten Beckhoff-Projekte. Vibrationsförderer, schlecht fließendes Produkt.
So Hexenzeugs ist es jedenfalls nicht. Sofern sich der Schieberöffnungsgrad steuern oder besser regeln lässt und die Eichfähigkeit auf eine nachgelagerte Waage verschoben wird sehe ich keine extremen Herausforderungen.
Neuling - definitiv nein. Fang mit der Ampel an.
Anfänger mit gemeisterter Ampel - Viel lesen und Mut nicht verlieren.


----------



## peter(R) (23 August 2018)

Ja ist auch meine Meinung. Sieht viiel einfacher aus als es ist. Wenn man sowas schon mal gemacht hat und fit ist - reine Fleißarbeit.
Als Neuling - lieber nicht. Frustriert nur sehr. 

peter(R)


----------



## JesperMP (23 August 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Muss die Prozesswaage eichfähig sein, wenn es ein teilmanueller Ablauf bleibt (Werker stellt Sack auf und nimmt ihn weg) und organisatorisch die FPVO durch manuelle Kontrollwäägung auf einer geeichten Kontrollwaage erfolgt (Stichprobenprüfung)?
> Eichpflicht einer Prozesswaage lässt den Aufwand exponentiell steigen.


Also "Prozesswage" wäre ein Waage innerhalb von ein Prozesssystem ? Es ist nicht ein Waage womit das Material für eine Kunde dosiert werden, und für den Abrechnung verwendet ? In den Fall braucht man nicht zu eichen, nicht für diesen Grund am mindestens.
In manche Industrien (Food, Pharma, kritische Auto Teile) gibt es aber Pflicht das sämtliche Analoge Messungen regelmässig geeicht werden. Dann aber nicht für jeden Produkt, Batch o.Ä, sondern jeden 1-2 Jahren.


----------



## kpeter (23 August 2018)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Ja ist auch meine Meinung. Sieht viiel einfacher aus als es ist. Wenn man sowas schon mal gemacht hat und fit ist - reine Fleißarbeit.
> Als Neuling - lieber nicht. Frustriert nur sehr.
> 
> peter(R)



also ich hatte schon einige waagen gemacht und dann ging ich an denn rotorpacker mit 8 tupen also das material macht nie das was man will

also man weiß dann wieso man fuzzy brauchen kann  ..... vielleicht doch ein bisschen mehr .... oder doch weniger


----------



## weißnix_ (23 August 2018)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Also "Prozesswage" wäre ein Waage innerhalb von ein Prozesssystem ? Es ist nicht ein Waage womit das Material für eine Kunde dosiert werden, und für den Abrechnung verwendet ?



Das ist jetzt OT, aber sei es drum:
Wir gehen (bisher ohne Beanstandungen) den Weg unsere Prozess und Abfüllwaagen nur regelmäßig kalibrieren zu lassen. Für die Nachweis- und Kontrollpflichten haben wir dann nachgelagerte Durchlaufkontrollwaagen (geeicht) bzw. manuelle Stichprobenprüfungen auf geeichten Waagen.
Dadurch reduziert sich bei den Abfüllmaschinen der Aufwand, sodass hier auch jederzeit bei geänderten Anforderungen Anpassungen vorgenommen werden können ohne Rezertifikation/Eichung.


----------

